# NEW! "CALI LIFE VIDOES"



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

CHECK OUT OUR MYSPACE PAGE... MYSPACE.COM/CALILIFEVIDEOS

ADD US AS A FRIEND, COMMENT PICS & SHOW SUM LUV!!! FIRST VIDEO COMING REAL SOOOON!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 






















































































































































MORE ON OUR PAGE... CHECK IT OUT!!!










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT  :biggrin: 

REP YOUR CLUB, CITY & RIDE ON OUR PAGE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2007, 12:40 PM~8552364
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

but..what the fuck is vidoes :nono: ???? :twak: :twak:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Aug 15 2007, 12:15 AM~8557802
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> but..what the fuck is vidoes :nono: ???? :twak:  :twak:
> *


X2 lol


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

YEA YEA I KNOW "VIDEOS" :biggrin: :loco:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: ~~~~MORE PICS~~~~ :worship: :worship: :worship: 








































































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: ~~DVD COMING REAL SOON~~uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Aug 15 2007, 09:44 PM~8565751
> *LOOKIN GOOD!!!!!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS PETE :biggrin:


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

WUZZUP HOMIES??? PLEASE BUMP OUR TOPIC TTT :biggrin: WHEN YOU READ IT..

THANKS!!! 

~CALI LIFE VIDEOS~

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT AGAIN :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 16 2007, 09:40 PM~8573371
> *WUZZUP HOMIES??? PLEASE BUMP OUR TOPIC TTT :biggrin:  WHEN YOU READ IT..
> 
> THANKS!!!
> ...





:loco: :loco: :dunno: :twak: :dunno: :loco: :loco: :werd:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Aug 21 2007, 10:12 PM~8612940
> *:loco:  :loco:  :dunno:  :twak:  :dunno:  :loco:  :loco:  :werd:
> *


TRY TO CATCH THE FOOTAGE OF THIS WEEKENDS SHOW IN SAN MATEO I KNOW WE WILL :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2007, 10:42 PM~8613143
> *TRY TO CATCH THE FOOTAGE OF THIS WEEKENDS SHOW IN SAN MATEO I KNOW  WE WILL  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: NICE WORK !!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 22 2007, 03:40 PM~8618736
> *:thumbsup: NICE WORK !!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

COOL TTT


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Aug 22 2007, 04:01 PM~8618873
> *COOL TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

thanks homie!!! we are tryin' 2 put the "559" on the map!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 22 2007, 08:19 PM~8620279
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks homie!!! we are tryin' 2 put the "559" on the map!!! :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALREADY ON THE MAP THATS WHAT MY GPS SAYS ANYWAYS :0 :biggrin: COMING FOR DAT #1SPOT


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2007, 12:26 PM~8625861
> *ITS ALREADY ON THE MAP THATS WHAT MY GPS SAYS ANYWAYS :0  :biggrin: COMING FOR DAT #1SPOT
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 23 2007, 09:59 PM~8629662
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


ill get tHAT FOOTAGE YOU WANT FROM SAN MATEO FOR YOUR VIDEO DOGG JUS MAKE SURE U FILL THOSE ISLES UP :biggrin: 4 MY KIDS WHATS THE NEW ISH OUT


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

YEAH RIGHT U KNOW THE SHIT IS FOR U!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 25 2007, 01:07 AM~8637373
> *YEAH RIGHT U KNOW THE SHIT IS FOR U!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


alright im im still a kid inside :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

I'LL SIGN YOU UP FOR THE BIRTHDAY CLUB!!! :wow: :yes:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Aug 25 2007, 02:54 PM~8639826
> *I'LL SIGN YOU UP FOR THE BIRTHDAY CLUB!!!  :wow:  :yes:
> *


we in san mateo :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ....VGZ.... (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EftYF3zoIm0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 
see in you in vegas you coming
DOGG WHERES THE STICKER FOR THE TRUCK VEGAS IS COMING UP :0 :0 REPP THE 559 HOPE A COUPLE OF VIDS COME WITH THAT :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

WHEN IS VEGAS??? :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Sep 4 2007, 04:23 PM~8714537
> *WHEN IS VEGAS??? :biggrin:
> *


OCT 7TH O.J IS IN VEGAS ALREADY TRAINING FOR THE BIGG FIGHT :0 :biggrin: 
LEEEEEEEEEEEEETS GEEEEEEEEEEEET REAAAAAAAAAAAAADY TOOOOO RUUUUUUMBLE :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

U kno we aint going down with out a fight LOL
And in the red corner no weight just piston gate "Orange Juice"
and in the black trunks ??????????????????


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 5 2007, 02:08 PM~8722493
> *U kno we aint going down with out a fight LOL
> And in the red corner no weight just piston gate "Orange Juice"
> and in the black trunks ??????????????????
> ...


Having some problems with the image


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

COOL


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

lookin real niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ALL I SEE IS RED X'S??? :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Sep 8 2007, 05:18 PM~8747360
> *ALL I SEE IS RED X'S??? :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I kno photobucket is all FUCCCCCCCCCC ed up


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Sep 8 2007, 05:18 PM~8747360
> *ALL I SEE IS RED X'S??? :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


red xs from the top of the truck when it slapped that bumper lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Sep 13 2007, 11:19 PM~8788034
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANY HOP'S OR HOUSE CALLS COMING UP??? HIT US UP & WE WILL TRY & BE THERE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

SHOW US SUM LUV & SUPPORT CUZ WE ARE TRYIN' TO SHOW WHAT THE "559" HAS 2 OFFER.

~CALI LIFE VIDEOS~


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Sep 16 2007, 09:32 PM~8805282
> *ANY HOP'S OR HOUSE CALLS COMING UP??? HIT US UP & WE WILL TRY & BE THERE!!! :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> SHOW US SUM LUV & SUPPORT CUZ WE ARE TRYIN' TO SHOW WHAT THE "559" HAS 2 OFFER.
> ...


If any one wants to come over PM me ill give my address  After the supper Show thoe doing bigg things holla 
Black Magic 2 da fullest
Dont hate no weight just piston gate


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Sep 8 2007, 05:18 PM~8747360
> *ALL I SEE IS RED X'S??? :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


No its Rid XXXX's


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

V.1 "WHAT IT DO?" SHOULD BE OUT WITHIN THE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS SO CASH THEM CHECKS & BE READY TO PLACE YOUR ORDERS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Nov 8 2007, 09:59 PM~9187796
> *V.1 "WHAT IT DO?" SHOULD BE OUT WITHIN THE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS SO CASH THEM CHECKS & BE READY TO PLACE YOUR ORDERS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IS MY TRUCK IN IT LMK


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

YUP. IT SURE IS. :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: 

V.1 WHAT IT DO? COMING SOON!!!

~CALI LIFE VIDEOS~


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Let me know how much is the whole sale..would like to sell some out here in COMPTON


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 10 2007, 02:10 AM~9196685
> *Let me know how much is the whole sale..would like to sell some out here in COMPTON
> *


pm me homie.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

PLACE YOUR ORDERS NOW!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 









~CALI LIFE VIDEOS~ REPPIN' THE "559"


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

post a youtube clip :biggrin: show us a teaser


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

I'LL SEE WHAT WE CAN DO... :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ONLY $10 EACH +SHIPPING!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Looking good!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

THANKS PETE


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANYONE WANNA GET A COPY OR TWO??? :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: *FOR MORE INFORMATION
SEND ME A PM 
or
email: [email protected]*



:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

WHO ELSE WANTS 2 BUY ONE???? :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Nov 18 2007, 01:10 PM~9253704
> *:thumbsup:  FOR MORE INFORMATION
> SEND ME A PM
> or
> ...


TTT :biggrin: ONLY $10EA.+SHIPPING!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

anyone else wanna pick up a copy??? :cheesy:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :0 :0 :0 SHOW SUM SUPPORT FOR OUR NEW DVD HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 28 2007, 09:09 PM~9327974
> *
> *


SUP HOMIE U WANNA PICK ONE UP ALSO??? :biggrin:  

TTT


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

trucha rulez


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

HATER. :biggrin: TTT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Nov 29 2007, 09:52 AM~9330812
> *trucha rulez
> *


HE DOES BUT WHERE IS HE. HES PROBABLY OUT CHASING JENIFFER LOPEZ LOL JK 

TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>CALI LIFE</span>


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANYONE ELSE OUT THERE WANNA SUPPORT US & PICK UP A COPY??? ONLY $10 PLUS SHIPPING!!! :biggrin:  

ANY ???'S WILL BE ANSWERED.

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

THANKS 4 ALL THE SUPPORT HOMIES!!! V.2 COMING SOON!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

CAN U GET THIS VID AT ANY STORES HERE IN DA 559


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Dec 20 2007, 06:33 PM~9496299
> *CAN U GET THIS VID AT ANY STORES HERE IN DA 559
> *


YUP GO 2 "FTK" ON BLACKSTONE & THEY SHOULD HAVE SOME LEFT. IF NOT LMK & I'LL GET U ONE.


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  U GONNA PICK UP A COPY OF THE DVD???


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

where da fuck is FTK??? how much


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

A COME CHECK US OUT :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9477654


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

NOW ONLY $10 SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE U.S.!!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Nov 18 2007, 01:10 PM~9253704
> *:thumbsup:  TTT</span>*


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

PREVIEW FROM MYSPACE VIDEOS

*SEND PM 2 BIG_DADDY_CADDY OR ME FOR DETALS*


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Dec 28 2007, 10:53 PM~9556224
> *A COME CHECK US OUT :thumbsup:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9477654
> *


THANKS FOR THE INVITE HOMIE, SORRY WE DID NOT MAKE IT BUT LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT ONE....JUST LET US KNOW!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

WE ARE NOW ACCEPTING "PAYPAL"








 :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

PUT IT DOWN FOR THE "559" DOG SHOWING THE "NO" SOME LOVE


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jan 18 2008, 11:11 PM~9731829
> *PUT IT DOWN FOR THE "559"  DOG SHOWING THE "NO" SOME LOVE
> *


THANKS HOMIE... :biggrin:  

DVD'S ARE STILL ONLY $10 SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE U.S.


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jan 22 2008, 06:52 PM~9759100
> *
> *


BUY A FUCKIN' DVD ALREADY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE
WACHA LOS


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: i went to da store and they didn't have it. call me today and i'll meet you somewhere and buy a dvd. one for me and one for da homie.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jan 23 2008, 11:29 AM~9764269
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: i went to da store and they didn't have it. call me today and i'll meet you somewhere and buy a dvd. one for me and one for da homie.
> *


WE PULLED THEM FROM FTK CUZ THEY WERE SELLING THEM FOR $16.50+TAX... :uh: 

SO WE ARE DOING A $10 EACH SPECIAL. SO U WANT 2???

PM ME YOUR PHONE # HOMIE & WE CAN MEET UP LATER ON.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT SEE U LATER ON RALPH... :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

VIDS COOL JUST ADDED TO MY COLECTION :biggrin: :0 GOOD FOOTAGE IF YOU AINT GOT IT YET GET IT 559 YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jan 22 2008, 11:08 PM~9760861
> *BUY A FUCKIN' DVD ALREADY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: 


:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jan 24 2008, 12:37 PM~9773455
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


U WANNA PICK UP A COPY OR 2 HOMIE??? :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 24 2008, 05:56 PM~9776101
> *TTT
> *


thanks 4 the bump dogg


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jan 24 2008, 04:42 PM~9774769
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0 hno: :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

WHATS POPPIN CALI LIFE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
PLEASE VOTE FOR THE HOMIE 
41CHEV


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jan 23 2008, 02:24 PM~9765392
> *WE PULLED THEM FROM FTK CUZ THEY WERE SELLING THEM FOR $16.50+TAX... :uh:
> 
> SO WE ARE DOING A $10 EACH SPECIAL. SO U WANT 2???
> ...


how can i get one here down south chrome and paint got my number


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ALL PM'S & QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

PM SENT HOMIE.


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TO THA TOP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

STILL JUST $10 BUCKS SHIPPED ANYWHERE INE THE U.S.!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Feb 5 2008, 06:16 PM~9872725
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WE ARE GONNA BE DOIN IT BIG IN 08'!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT VOL.2 IN THE WORKS!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Feb 25 2008, 10:08 PM~10031220
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 MAYBE WE CAN DO A SHOOT ON YOUR MONTE TOO HOMIE... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...............


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 28 2008, 07:02 PM~10054023
> *TTT...............
> *


thanks 4 the bump homie...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

WHENS THE NEW 1 COMMIN OUT LMK AND WHATS UP WITH THE CALI LIFE STICKER FOR MY RIDE LOL LMK L8ERZ


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

should be out in late april... :biggrin: :biggrin: u buy the sticker & we will have it made!!! lolz


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Mar 7 2008, 03:20 PM~10114856
> *should be out in late april... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  u buy the sticker & we will have it made!!! lolz
> *


LOL ALRIGHT HOW BOUT I BUY ALL THE BLANK DVDS AND U MAKE THEM FOR ME TO SELL :0 :0 LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Mar 7 2008, 03:20 PM~10114856
> *should be out in late april... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  u buy the sticker & we will have it made!!! lolz
> *


WTF YOU BUY THE STICKER FKR TO REP YO ISH  BIGG DAVE SAID IT NICCA


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 7 2008, 06:17 PM~10116557
> *TTT
> *


THANKS 4 THE BUMP HOMIE...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BUMP.......FOR THE HOMIE TOMMY


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

THANKX CHUCK DOGG!! :biggrin:  O YEAH ALSO 2 THE WHOLE GOODTIMES FAM WHO BEEN BUMPIN UP OUR SHIT!! :cheesy:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 2 THE TOP HOMIE


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Feb 26 2008, 01:55 PM~10034948
> *MAYBE WE CAN DO A SHOOT ON YOUR MONTE TOO HOMIE... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 HIT ME UP HOMIE 559 7618620 GOT LIKE 4 CARS 4 U :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

WILL DO THAT THIS WEEK HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

WHATS UP BRO WHEN DOES VOL 2 COME OUT LMK


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 27 2008, 03:52 PM~10270873
> *WHATS UP BRO WHEN DOES VOL 2 COME OUT LMK
> *


late april...


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Mar 27 2008, 10:08 PM~10274188
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we'll get that shoot going real soon!!! :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT where do I get mine @?


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:28 AM~10276622
> *TTT where do I get mine @?
> *


FROM ME... :biggrin:  

U GOT PAYPAL OR A MONEY ORDER?


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 28 2008, 09:18 AM~10276561
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKX 4 THE BUMP HOMIE...U WANNA PICK UP A COPY OR 2???


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: CALI, LIFE, VIDOES, REP IN THE 559 ALL DAY HOMIE BIE MY HOMIES VIDOES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Apr 2 2008, 07:36 PM~10321267
> *:biggrin: CALI, LIFE, VIDOES, REP IN  THE  559 ALL DAY  HOMIE  BIE MY HOMIES  VIDOES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thankx dogg... let me know a day that is good for you to do that shoot. :biggrin:  

better yet pm me.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Are they VHS video's or DVD's,.....and how much????????? :|


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 4 2008, 06:20 PM~10338130
> *Are they VHS video's or DVD's,.....and how much????????? :|
> *


 they are dvd's homie.... just $10 shipped anywhere in the u.s.!!!f u want a copy pm me your paypal addy or u can send a m/o.  

vol.2 will be out in late april.... preview for vol.2 "street life" will be up soon so stay posted!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

HERE IT IS HOMIES.... PREVIEW FOR VOL.2 "STREET LIFE". :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-15ojEdjDx8


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

just dippin


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 19 2008, 07:54 PM~10456598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS 2 U & UR CLUB 4 ALL THE SUPPORT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  

WE KNOW WHO IS DOWN WITH US & WHO AINT!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

IT WAS A NICE SUNDAY


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

THIS UR HOMIE 559 CEN CAL FROM MYSPACE GIVING U GUYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ON UR VIDEO BRO THAT MONTE DID GOOD WITH ONLY 6 BATTERIES.


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:0 :0 VOL.2 FINIAL OUT :0 :0 
P.M. ME FOR INFO AND FOR SHIPPING....
</span>


<img src=\'http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg299/Cali_Life_Videos/V2DVDCOVERNOWAVAjpg800.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

 <span style=\'colorurple\'>_
video includes; 
The King Of The Streets (FRESNO)
New Years Hop (FRESNO)
A Show in Malaga
Kings Canyon & Blackstone
and more
1hr 30min 
_


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jun 2 2008, 07:31 AM~10779492
> *T-SHIRTS ALSO AVAILABLE!!!! :0 :0 :0*


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

GOT VOL 2 YESTERDAY


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jun 3 2008, 09:57 AM~10787653
> *GOT VOL 2 YESTERDAY
> *


SO.............. HOW WAS IT??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

T-SHIRTS ARE ONLY $10 EACH ALSO!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

* :biggrin: NOW AVAILABLE AT :biggrin: *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jun 11 2008, 08:47 PM~10851074
> *
> 
> :biggrin: NOW AVAILABLE AT  :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Nor*Cal (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANYONE WANNA PICK UP A COPY??? :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 23 2008, 07:03 PM~10935869
> *ANYONE WANNA PICK UP A COPY??? :biggrin:
> *




:werd: :werd: :loco: :yes:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*  TTT  *


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

WHATS UP !! THANKS FOR DVDS. LEY ME KNOW WHEN NUMBER 3 COMES OUT 
SO I CAN GET A COPY


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83lowlow_@Jul 14 2008, 01:34 AM~11082086
> *WHATS UP !!  THANKS FOR DVDS. LEY ME KNOW WHEN NUMBER 3 COMES OUT
> SO I CAN GET A COPY
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## eli65ss (May 29, 2008)

were can I pick up a copy in the s.g.v


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eli65ss_@Jul 16 2008, 05:03 PM~11106356
> *were can I pick up a copy in the s.g.v
> *


check your pm homie. :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 16 2008, 11:10 PM~11109110
> *check your pm homie. :biggrin:
> *


YOU HOMIES GOING TO PORTLAND


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 17 2008, 01:15 AM~11109573
> *YOU HOMIES GOING TO PORTLAND
> *


 :nosad: im not, maybe next year


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jul 18 2008, 05:59 PM~11123692
> *:nosad: im not, maybe next year
> *


iy ya yi THIS WILL BE LIKE THE BOMBEST OF THE BOMBEST FOOTAGE TRUST ME HOME BOY


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

pm me number and address to order vids


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 18 2008, 06:03 PM~11123713
> *iy ya yi THIS WILL BE LIKE THE BOMBEST OF THE BOMBEST FOOTAGE TRUST ME HOME BOY
> *


i noe i noe,  but then again it not cali


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Jul 18 2008, 07:38 PM~11124225
> *pm me number and address to order vids
> *


*P.M. Sent  *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jul 18 2008, 06:59 PM~11123692
> *:nosad: im not, maybe next year
> *


"COUGH COUGH".....................oooooo hey whats up guyz lol lol


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

wuzzup homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 19 2008, 11:13 PM~11130308
> *"COUGH COUGH".....................oooooo hey whats up guyz lol lol
> *


 :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jul 19 2008, 09:59 PM~11129910
> *i noe i noe,    but then again it not cali
> *


NO CALI HOPPERS ARE GOING DEEP OVER THERE TO BATTLE :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 20 2008, 05:08 AM~11131109
> *NO CALI HOPPERS ARE GOING DEEP OVER THERE TO BATTLE :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jul 20 2008, 06:00 AM~11131100
> *:wave:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup bro get that plaque maid already man lol lmk if you need the hookups on that


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 20 2008, 02:22 AM~11130863
> *wuzzup homie? :biggrin:
> *


whats good bro


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 21 2008, 02:03 AM~11137268
> *sup bro get that plaque maid already man lol lmk if you need the hookups on that
> *



:0 *Nope not yet, but soon....* :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

what it is tommy doing a good job putn it down 4 that 559 i need them red stickers for my trailor


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Jul 21 2008, 05:41 PM~11142669
> *what it is tommy doing a good job putn it down 4 that 559 i need them red stickers for my trailor
> *


*   :scrutinize: TOMMY  HE IS JUST A PART TIME CAMREA GUY & A 
LIL SALES.. NOTHING MORE.... IM THE ONE THAT DOES EVERYTHING.. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

BUT SOON ILL HAVE MORE STICKER FOR YOU GUYS  
 
*


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jul 21 2008, 05:21 PM~11143047
> *     :scrutinize: TOMMY   HE IS JUST A PART TIME CAMREA GUY & A
> LIL SALES.. NOTHING MORE.... IM THE ONE THAT DOES EVERYTHING..  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


DAMN... PUT ME ON BLAST!!! :0 :0 :0 

BUT STILL IN THE GAME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 22 2008, 12:34 AM~11146237
> *DAMN... PUT ME ON BLAST!!! :0  :0  :0
> 
> BUT STILL IN THE GAME!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*
:thumbsup: DAMN RIGHT :yes: :yes: I DONT SUGAR COAT 
NOTHING, BESIDES IT IS THE TRUTH, :biggrin: :0 :0 *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

MAN!!! looking good got to get it... will you be coming to Houston, Texas making one??? we got a lot of new bad ass cars that come out and we all way in them... look us up!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY(GT)_@Jul 22 2008, 12:17 PM~11150181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 22 2008, 05:55 PM~11152961
> *MAN!!! looking good got to get it... will you be coming to Houston, Texas making one??? we got a lot of new bad ass cars that come out and we all way in them... look us up!!
> *


* :dunno: probably not  *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 22 2008, 04:55 PM~11152961
> *MAN!!! looking good got to get it... will you be coming to Houston, Texas making one??? we got a lot of new bad ass cars that come out and we all way in them... look us up!!
> *


SORRY HOMIE.... WE ONLY DO CALI. (NO OFFENSE) BRING YOUR RIDES OUT HERE & WE WILL PUT U GUYS ON!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jul 21 2008, 07:21 PM~11143047
> *     :scrutinize: TOMMY   HE IS JUST A PART TIME CAMREA GUY & A
> LIL SALES.. NOTHING MORE.... IM THE ONE THAT DOES EVERYTHING..  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


ummmmm..... i have an enclosed trailer that needs love lol lol aye bro i need a new shirt homie lol how much for one a big one i lift up my arms and my shirt goes to my belly button lol lol ummmmm maybe b4 this weekend lol lmk much love bro! cali life putting it down!


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 31 2008, 08:37 PM~11229961
> *ummmmm..... i have an enclosed trailer that needs love lol lol aye bro i need a new shirt homie lol how much for one a big one i lift up my arms and my shirt goes to my belly button lol lol ummmmm maybe b4 this weekend lol lmk much love bro! cali life putting it down!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: y u always come out wit wired shit? lol......... :0 :0 i dont have any more big shirts anymore... I only got xl and a 2xl in white...


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*T
T
T
 *


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*C.L.V. 3 COMING SOON 

<img src=\'http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg299/Cali_Life_Videos/vol3fBcopyjpg700.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PREVIEW ON THE WAY.  *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Sep 8 2008, 11:46 AM~11548669
> *C.L.V. 3 COMING SOON
> 
> <img src=\'http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg299/Cali_Life_Videos/vol3fBcopyjpg700.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :0


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*
T
T
T
 *


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Sep 20 2008, 11:22 PM~11655681
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>T
> T
> T
> *


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

WHERES THAT PREVIEW AT I WANT 2 C VOL .3


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Sep 30 2008, 06:07 PM~11743099
> *WHERES THAT PREVIEW AT I WANT 2 C VOL .3
> *


*SOON IVE BEEN BUSY WIT WORK HAVNT HAD ANYTIME 2 FINISH IT UP   *


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

cooooooooooooool let me know


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Oct 2 2008, 04:54 PM~11762904
> *cooooooooooooool let me know
> *


 :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

CALI LIFE # 1 DVD OUT IN CALI YES SIRRRRRRRR


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 4 2008, 12:43 AM~11775731
> *CALI LIFE # 1 DVD  OUT IN CALI  YES SIRRRRRRRR
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) :nicoderm: 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
NOW ADDED CITY WIDE CAR CLUB! :biggrin: 


WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

_*TTT

HURRY UP ON DA PREVIEW LET ALONE DA WHOLE VOL.3 DVD...*_


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

PREVIEW SHOW ME SUM THING VOL.3 HURRY UP


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

cum on vol .3.


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


TTT 4 CALI LIFE VIDEOS


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Oct 26 2008, 01:28 PM~11976837
> *SHUT UP :twak: :twak: </span>*


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*
<a href=\'http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=48345219\' target=\'_blank\'>####vol.3 click here####</a>*


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

RESERVE YOUR COPY OF VOL.3 NOW!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt GET YOUR COPY OF VOL.3 TOMORROW AT THE MALAGA SHOW FOR $15...DVD IS 3HOURS & 29MINS LONG!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

HERE IT IS CALI LIFE VIDEOS V.3 "KING OF CALI" EDITION IS NOW OFFICIALLY AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE!!!

IF U WANNA GET YOUR COPY THEY ARE FOR SALE AT T-SHIRT OUTLET ON BLACKSTONE OR YOU CAN E-MAIL ME OR "CALI LIFE" TO GET A COPY.

DVD'S ARE NOW $15 PLUS SHIPPING CUZ THEY ARE NOW 3HOURS & 30MINS LONG!!

SUPPORT THE 559 & GET YOUR COPY TODAY!!! 
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jan 9 2009, 08:42 PM~12657706
> *HERE IT IS CALI LIFE VIDEOS V.3 "KING OF CALI" EDITION IS NOW OFFICIALLY AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE!!!
> 
> IF U WANNA GET YOUR COPY THEY ARE FOR SALE AT T-SHIRT OUTLET ON BLACKSTONE OR YOU CAN E-MAIL ME OR "CALI LIFE" TO GET A COPY.
> ...


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*IF YOUR IN FRESNO AREA GET YOUR COPY AT:

<span style=\'color:blue\'>AMF CUSTOMS, 4612 N. BLACKSTONE AVE. (559) 226-2224...
VOL. 3 IS $15.00ea.... VOL. 1 OR 2 IS $10.00... VOL.1 & 2 IS $15.00..
AND
T-SHIRT OUTLET , 2704 N. BLACKSTONE AVE. 
VOL. 3 IS $16.00ea.... VOL. 1 OR 2 IS $10.00..
MORE LOCATIONS COMING SOON*</span>
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jan 23 2009, 10:54 AM~12792337
> *
> *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jan 29 2009, 08:23 PM~12853912
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jan 9 2009, 10:35 PM~12659045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Mar 8 2009, 02:30 PM~13217402
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

wish some one would distribute some of these to australia


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Apr 16 2009, 04:18 AM~13592079
> *wish some one would distribute some of these to australia
> *


 :0 ... i can ship then 2 you


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Apr 17 2009, 11:55 AM~13606633
> *:0 ... i can ship then 2 you
> *


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

.








* .. ... .... w w w . m y s p a c e . c o m / c a l i l i f e v i d e o s .... ... .. .*

*VOL.4 ON THE WAY..  *​


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*CHECK IT OUT VOL.4 TOPIC*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=488798


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style='font-family:Times'>
***PM FOR INFO****
*















 ​


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style='font-family:Times'><span style=\'color:red\'>*CALIFORNIA*

*Fresno:*
~T-SHIRT OUTLET - 559-224-1996 - 2704 N Blackstone Ave ~
*



MORE LOCATIONS COMING..

*​


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> CHECK OUT OUR MYSPACE PAGE... MYSPACE.COM/CALILIFEVIDEOS
> 
> ADD US AS A FRIEND, COMMENT PICS & SHOW SUM LUV!!! FIRST VIDEO COMING REAL SOOOON!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------

